# Upgrading please give recommendations



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi I am upgrading my home theatre and would like some ideas on completing the upgrade.

I currently have a:

Samsung PS63C7000 63" 3D Plasma (just bought)
Samsung BD-6900 3D Bluray player (just bought came with the TV)
HDMI 1.4 High Speed cables
Pioneer SxD510 receiver
Infinity Delta 30 fronts and center
Jamo Sw708 sub woofer
Jamo Artisan rear speakers.

I am upgrading to a 7.1 system and want some input on:

Receiver (Onkyo SR608 looks good)
Speakers...should I......1 Get a complete matching new set..Jamo or? or 2. Keep the Infinity's which are in excellent condition and get 4 satelite infinity speakers and infinity sub to get the 7.1 system all matching?.

Room size is 18ft wide x 20ft deep

I am in New Zealand so everything is not available here and is expensive compared to the US

Any help appreciated


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave:



Horse said:


> I currently have a:
> Speakers...should I......1 Get a complete matching new set..Jamo or? or 2. Keep the Infinity's which are in excellent condition and get 4 satelite infinity speakers and infinity sub to get the 7.1 system all matching?.


I can't find any specification information for the Jamo Artisan... I found this for the sub:

Type Subwoofer 
High frequency response (Hz) 150 
Low frequency response (Hz) 55 
Weight 8.0 kg 

If that's the case, I suggest you to invest the $$$ in a better sub (if you can afford two will be better :innocent. Apparently the sub response is not good enough (lowest frequency is 55Hz), you need something that can go down to at least 35Hz...lower is better.

Depending on the specifications of the Artisan, probably they'll be okay as surrounds.

If you're happy with the Delta, and you're matching L+C+R speakers you're okay, You don't need to match all speakers :T


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and reply

The Jamo Artina rears are a wall type speaker:

Long term power 50w
Short term power 60w
Impedance 8 ohm

There are white and a bit discoloured from the sun. Do I use 4 of this type of speaker to complete the 7.1 or do I use a different style of speaker for the others?

I am happy with the Infinity speakers they are about 8 years old but look and sound like new.

If you have 2 subwoofers I pressume you get 2 the same and have them either side of the fronts?

cheers
John


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Horse said:


> The Jamo Artina rears are a wall type speaker:
> 
> Long term power 50w
> Short term power 60w
> ...


Those  infinity look nice (I'm sure they sound nice too)...:T

Do you know the frequency response of the Jamo's??? If you're using the 80Hz as the crossover frequency to the sub, your speakers need to play down at least to 80Hz, or you'll have a gap between sub and speakers...

Depending on the frequency response of the Jamo's, probably will be better to get four similar speakers for the surrounds, if you can afford to get all Deltas will be nice...but four similar speakers will work fine too. :bigsmile:

If you can buy two similar subs, or at least with the same specifications (I used a Velodyne VRP1000 and Infinity TSS750 at the same time, they have similar specifications)...you can place one on each side of the fronts; but if you want to do it right... you need to find the best sub placement using the crawling test (place sub where your main seat will be, then crawl around the room until you find where the sub signal sounds better...)


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Look into Krix speakers.


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I would love to get some more Infinity Delta 30's but being an older model now I am probably out of luck :rubeyes:.

Would Infinity Primus 162's be a good match for the Infinty Deltas and is a Onkyo SR608 a good match?

Also I will look at getting 2 x new subs would 2 x 250w be the right combo?

I think I will import the speakers from the US, may have a little trouble with the Subs as we are 220v here.
Can you rec a good place to purchase from

The stuff is just way too expensive compared to the US by the time everyone puts there hand out along the way 

Thanks again


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry also will look at Krix but my first choice would be the match everything up.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Horse said:


> Would Infinity Primus 162's be a good match for the Infinty Deltas and is a Onkyo SR608 a good match?


I'm sure is okay.

Is not critical to match the surrounds with the front speakers... so, any speaker will be ok, as long as it plays down to at least 80Hz :T



> Also I will look at getting 2 x new subs would 2 x 250w be the right combo?


That's okay... mine were 150 RMS, until I build one (that's another option for you :whistling

Take a look  here ; this are some of the most popular sub... they have a dealer in your country (I'm not sure about prices and your budget, but you can start with one and add another in the future) :bigsmile:


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Horse said:


> Sorry also will look at Krix but my first choice would be the match everything up.


I recommended it because it's supposed to be a very nice speaker company based in australia, which is close to new zealand isn't it?



> Also I will look at getting 2 x new subs would 2 x 250w be the right combo?


This doesn't tell you much - there's so many factors involved. There's a 10" x 100 watt sub that i've heard people say beats the 12" x 325 watt PB12NSD in both output and sound quality.


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Australia is 3 hours away by plane so still quite a distance. Also the exchange rate between the 2 countries is not good for me at present so it is way more economical to get stuff from the USA.

The SVS gear looks good

I will buy the receiver here so I don't have any voltage issues. I think I will get the Onkyo SR608

I have seen some Velodyne Subs here at a good price and they seem to have good reviews so maybe that is my best option. The decision is whether to get 2 x 10' or 1 x 12 as my room is a good size

Then all I will need is some satelite speakers and I will be away


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Horse said:


> The decision is whether to get 2 x 10' or 1 x 12 as my room is a good size


Is there a big $$$ difference between them??? Whab about frequency response???


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Heres some specs of the Veodyne. I can buy this for $1000 NZD in NZ
The SVS units look real nice but when you factor in the AUS $ (currently .76c to NZD) and the freight and GST (tax) I would have to pay I would say the SVS Unit would cost approx $1900 landed here. Big difference when you are thinking you may get 2.





•Woofer: 12” forward-firing coated-fiber cone (9.7” piston diameter)
•Voice Coil: 2” dual-layer, copper-wound
•Magnet Structure: 5.6lbs
•Amplifier Type: Maximum Dynamic Power (MDP), Class D
•RMS Continuous Output: 165W
•Dynamic Peak Power Output: 275W
•Frequency Response (+/- 3dB): 29Hz – 140Hz
•High-Pass Crossover: Full Range
•Low-Pass Crossover: 50Hz – 200Hz with a 12dB/octave slope
•Phase Control Switch: 0° or 180°
•Volume Control: Variable
•Outputs: Speaker-level stereo (left and right)
•Inputs: RCA line level, LFE and speaker level
•Power Supply: 230v, 50Hz AC
•Signal-Sensing Auto On/Off: Yes
•LED Power-Mode Indicator: On (Green) / Standby (Red)
•Cabinet Design: Acoustically neutral, down firing
•Finish: Black ash wood grain with black gloss trim
•Removable Grill: Yes
•Dimensions (including feet and grill): 15.4”H x 14.4”W x 17.9”H
•Shipping Weight: 38lbs
•Warranty: Three years parts and labor for electronics and five years parts and labor for drivers


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Horse said:


> Heres some specs of the Veodyne...


Looks good... Are you buying one or two???

Have you considered the DIY option??? You can build a killer sub with that money...

I build a sonosub, it was my first build... I spend around US300-350, if you add the amp total will be around US500-600


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, DIY you could probably make a nice sub with these:

http://www.hasaudio.co.nz/dayton-audio-tit400c-titanic-subwoofer-p-346.html


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, no I haven't considered building one...not sure if I have the patience LOL

I bought a Onkyo SR608 today so thats taken care of

I am still thinking about 1 or 2 subs, here is another Velodyne that could be worth doing 2 of as these are not too badly priced at Retail $899

* Amplifier:250watts Dynamic,150watts RMS 
* Woofers: 10-inch forward firing 
* Magnet Structure: 5.6 lbs 
* Frequency Response: 32 - 140 Hz +/-3dB 
* Voice Coil: 2-inch dual layer copper-wound 
* Cone: Coated Fiber Cone 
* High Pass Crossover: Full range 
* Low Pass crossover: 50 Hz - 200 Hz 
* Cabinet Design: Acoustically neutral, down-firing ported 
* Outputs: Stereo, left and right, speaker level 
* Inputs: RCA Line Level, LFE, and Speaker 
Level inputs 
* Auto On/Off: Yes 
* Removable Grille: Yes 
* LED Power Indicator: Yes 
* Shipping Weight: 13.6 kgs 
* Finish: Black ash wood-grain with black gloss trim 
* Dimensions (H/W/D): 13.75 x 12.75 x 14.4 inches 

Maybe 2 x 12's would be an overkill


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Horse said:


> Maybe 2 x 12's would be an overkill


:rubeyes:

Believe me... there's no such thing :innocent:

The more bass you have... the more bass you want :bigsmile:

Currently I'm using a sonosub 15" (I upgraded from two 10"), and I wish that I have the space to use at least one more :whistling:... to complement the sub, I'm using one buttkicker on each row of seats :T


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok so I bought the Onkyo SR608 on Sunday and today got the Velodyne CHT-12Q...specs below. The sub looks great so very happy

Also looking at some Energy CB-10 and CR-10 speakers as can't find anything decent in NZ in the Infinity brand to match my other Infinity's. Anything bad about these?

CHT-12Q
450 watts Dynamic
225 watts RMS Power
12” (30.5 cm) forward firing
(9.7” piston diameter)
3.5 lbs


14.6 – 240 Hz
25 – 120 Hz
2-Layer copper
Reinforced fiber
Fixed at 120 Hz high-pass
40 Hz – 120 Hz adjustable
(12 dB octave, 
24 dB ultimate)
Line-Level
Gold plated line-level
0º, 90º, 180º, 270º
Extended Excursion Slot-loaded Bass-Reflex
Yes
Yes
No
Yes
Mic, mic stand and remote control
18” x 15” x 19.5”
45.7 x 38.1 x 49.5
61 lbs. (28 kg)

Three years (electronics)
Five years (drivers)


----------



## Horse (Oct 20, 2010)

Also can get Polk Audio RT1 A1 and F/X1 A4 surrounds for the same price as the Energy CB-10 and CR-10 Surrounds.

Which speaker will work best with my Onkyo, Velodyne and Infinity Delta 30 fronts and center. (The Polk look more like Infinity's) but I can live with the look of the Energy's

cheers
John


----------

